# barrel adjuster problem



## greatfool (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm an idiot. My derailleur's were set up perfectly. Shifts were instant and barely audible and I rubbed in like 1 gear I never used. Its a shimano 105 RD.

Now my rear derailleur is screwed up and it skips the 2nd to easiest gear both directions or won't go to the biggest gear. This happened because I turned the barrel adjuster MANY times. Not sure which direction. Why did I do this? Because I wasn't really paying attention and thought I was turning the rear brake barrel adjuster :mad2: hmm it doesn't seem to have much effect, I'll just turn it a bunch more times...

Now I'm not sure what happened but I can't turn the barrel adjuster at all with the strenth of my fingers, its jammed, and the little metal sleeve that is slightly exposed on the FD adjuster 
is all the way back into the RD cable adjuster. I really don't want to have to unclip the cable from the RD because whenever I mess with these things they get worse. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's hard to picture the problem. Try shifting to the smallest rear cog. This will have the cable the most slack and then try the adjuster.

I'm not clear. Did you mess with the adjuster on the down tube or back at the rear derailleur itself?


----------



## greatfool (Aug 7, 2006)

Tried shifting to the smallest cog but the adjuster is still firmly stuck.

I rotated the barrel adjuster that is mounted to the down tube, I don't think there is anything to rotate at the rear derailleur itself. Here's a picture that might help. 

This is stuck:

Notice how you can't see any of the sleeve inside the adjuster and the screw protrudes farther from the frame mount that is normal.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Maybe*

Change to the big ring/small cog. Loosen the der cable fixing bolt. You will now have no tension in the barrel adjuster and you can turn it clockwise as far as it will go. Bring in the slack on the der cable by hand or with a pair of pliers (hand should be o.k) . Tighten the cable fixing bolt. Try shifting from the small cog to the second cog, if it does not shift or does so slowly increase the tension in the barrel adjuster by turning counter clockwise. Go for a test ride, you might have to do some more fine tuning, but not much.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

12345


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks like it is just turned in all the way. Try it with a pliers with cloth to protect the barrel. Turn it counter-clockwise. - TF


----------



## greatfool (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I got unstuck with the pliers/cloth. All it needed was some brute force I guess. Now I'm back to hitting every cog, I'll just fine tune it next time I get out to ride.


----------



## Optimist88 (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum. Hope to get some help to track down a pair of the exact same barrel adjusters as pictured in this threat. Tried a few LBSs, none carry them. Pls advise where I can buy them. Thanks!


----------



## Optimist88 (May 17, 2012)

*Help needed!*



greatfool said:


> Tried shifting to the smallest cog but the adjuster is still firmly stuck.
> 
> I rotated the barrel adjuster that is mounted to the down tube, I don't think there is anything to rotate at the rear derailleur itself. Here's a picture that might help.
> 
> ...



Hi, I am still figuring how to post. Not sure my first post had the picture fr this thread. Pls advise where I can buy a pair of this type of barrel adjuster. Is Ritchey barrel adjuster compatible to this? My shifter is Shimano Ultegra. Thanks!


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

If your bike shop can't find these adjusters for you, they're in the wrong business...

Jagwire M5 Rubber Coated Adjusters, Pair - AEBike.com


----------



## Optimist88 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Nater. Pls confirm if this is the same stuff. Pls see eBay link? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Jagwire-...ccessories&hash=item4160652958#ht_2500wt_1064


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks like the same thing. That's a bag of 10 of them though.


----------



## Optimist88 (May 17, 2012)

Great. Thanks again Nater. Noted its a bag of 10. I'll make someone's day when they need one since these r hard to find in my area. Great giveaways! Thanks again.


----------

